# Ragdoll Breeder



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi I am a ragdoll hobby breeder I have no prefix yet but hope to get one this year, I have been breeding my beautiful girls now for one year, I currently have 13 babies and 2 more litters on the way in April, As a hobby breeder I would very much like to know if there was a problem with any of my babies, although they have 2 full vet checks before they leave me and if there was any said to not be fit enough I would not let them go untill they were fit and healthy, 
fortunately for me I have not had any problems


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome LindaIs lynsragdolls gonna be your prefix? Had a bit of a noze on your site-it's lovely and your cats are beautiful-like the artworkI'm sure you'll find lots to talk about as they're are a lot of great Ragdoll breeders and lovers on here and we all love pics sooo...


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Thank you for your reply, I am not sure of the prefix yet, may stick with Lynsragdolls if i can, but also like RayLyns Ragdolls as well? 
I do like to catch the eye with my web site, lol. your site is great also.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

What a pretty and fun site! I thought I was unusual using pink a lot!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks I love your websites, such beautifull cats you all have.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Raylyns-great as it rolls off the tongue and memorable


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi Thanks for that, i do like raylyns-ragdolls as it is both mine and my husbands first names.


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Raylyn
Or 
Lynray

Though that sounds a little bit like 'Stingray'.

I agree with SK - it does roll off the tongue better.
What about
Ragmatazz
Ragamuffin
Ragdollyanna
Ragstoriches (hmm.. maybe not!)
Ragtastic
Raggles
Ragbags (perhaps not..)

Probably all gone, but they're cool names!


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I think a lot of those names have been taken already,
i will stick with either raylynsragdolls or lynsragdolls! unless someone else picks them before me? hope not, or its back to the drawing board for me lol,


----------



## catlover10 (Mar 27, 2008)

I found trying to come up with 12 names was the hardest part of the whole process!!! And then you have to wait so long to find out which one they have chosen for you!
Good luck.


----------



## Angelicats (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, I must say it looks like you are doing a proper job, as being you have only been breeding a year. Thats more than i can say for most new unregistered breeders. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi my ragdoll girl had 3 kittens last night and they were all solid colours!! i was really surprised,shes 5 and has always had traditional coloured.there are 1 solid blue,1 solid blue bi-colour,and a solid cream bi colour(looks pale orange)interesting finale!


----------



## catlover10 (Mar 27, 2008)

solids wow!!! i have only heard of these in the usa.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

I looked on the internet all afternoon but could only find breeders in america with these! checked colours to establish what i had,it was quite a shock when i looked under my bed and saw them!! they are always all white.


----------



## catlover10 (Mar 27, 2008)

A nice shock though!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

welcome Linda
I've just been on your website and your cats and kittens are adorable 
I hope you get your first choice prefix


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

may said:


> welcome Linda
> I've just been on your website and your cats and kittens are adorable
> I hope you get your first choice prefix


thank you for the kind words you wrote in my guest book.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Hi my ragdoll girl had 3 kittens last night and they were all solid colours!! i was really surprised,shes 5 and has always had traditional coloured.there are 1 solid blue,1 solid blue bi-colour,and a solid cream bi colour(looks pale orange)interesting finale!


What colour is she and what is Dad?

Liz


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

mum is a tortie bi colour and dad is a seal point.one kitten is a dark blue and bi colour other is slightly lighter blue with a silvery frosting to tips(appearing slightly stripey)other one the girl looks very pale orangy peachy colour and is bi colour.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

good evening clare, what time you want me round tomorrow?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

catlover10 said:


> solids wow!!! i have only heard of these in the usa.


my new ragdoll babes


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Cute babies clare


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

ah bless/ how cute!!! so ell me how you got your pics on there???


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Kay you could try using Photobucket. You download your pics from pc to P'bucket, then from your album right click on the fourth box down. It shows 'copied' in a yellow box. Then come back on here, right click in your reply box and click on paste. The link to your piccie should then come on here.

It's the easiest way I have found up to now


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

where do i find photo bucket??
i uploaded some pics onto photo gallery in forum y'day of my cats and frog, just still new to this, and aint figured outow to do what clare did.


----------

